# RAM Nicht ausgelagerter Pool im idle zu hoch und  führt zu Problemen?



## yunglewin (10. November 2017)

*RAM Nicht ausgelagerter Pool im idle zu hoch und  führt zu Problemen?*

Heyo,
seit ca 1 Woche ist mein Arbeitsspeicher kurz nach dem Hochfahren des PCs immer viel zu hoch ausgelastet, selbst beim nichts tun.
Es läuft gleich ab : Ich starte den Pc und schaue im Taskmanager nach und sehe mein Arbeitspeicher liegt bei 7,6/8,0GB Auslastung!

Ich habe mich erkundigt und natürlich schon verschiedenste Sachen ausprobiert die bis jetzt aber leider alle keine Wirkung hatten.
Did you tried to turn it on and off again ? -yes.
Zuerst dachte ich es würde an Google Chrome liegen, und habe ihn deinstalliert - leider kein erfolg.
Dann habe ich gelesen, dass es helfen kann wenn man Superfetch deaktiviert - dies auch lieder nicht bei mir.
Der Taskmanager und Ressourcenmonitor haben mir nichts ungewöhnliches Angezeigt, jedoch frage ich mich ob es eventuell an den Punkt "Harte Fehler" im Ressourcenmonitor liegen könnte ? Ein Virentest war auch ohne Vorfall.

Würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet meinen PC wieder gebrauchbar zu machen 



Mein PC

Prozessor
    i5 4690K 4x 3.5GHz 
Mainboard
    MSI Z97 Gaming 7 
Arbeitsspeicher
    2x 8GB DDR3-1600 Corsair Vengeance 
Festplatte(n)
    SanDisk 240GB, 1TB HDD 
Grafikkarte
    GTX 970 Palit 
Netzteil
    Corsair CX750W 
Betriebssystem
    Windows 10


----------



## HisN (10. November 2017)

*AW: RAM Nicht ausgelagerter Pool im idle zu hoch und  führt zu Problemen?*

Killer-Chip.
Sufu benutzen.

Das Problem haben echt so viele 1000, da müsste man sofort drüber stolpern. Besonders hier im RAM-Unterforum.


Ich bin mehr im CB unterwegs. Hier mal eine Auswahl.

Arbeitsspeicher sehr schnell voll, obwohl kaum was offen - ComputerBase Forum
Hoher Arbeitsspeicher Verbrauch (Viel nicht ausgelagerter Pool) - ComputerBase Forum
Hohe RAM-Auslastung - ComputerBase Forum
Arbeitsspeicherauslastung standig auf Volllast (97-100%) - ComputerBase Forum
98% Arbeitsspeicher auslastung - ComputerBase Forum
und
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1623774&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1621764&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1621156&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1617754&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1611386&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1609182&highlight=killer+network
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1591462&highlight=killer+network
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1558907&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1581340&highlight=killer
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1514048&highlight=killer+ram+läuft+voll

Alle das gleiche Problem.

Und die Lösung ist auch bei allen die gleiche.
Wenn Du sie nicht selbst findest, dann sag bescheid.


----------



## yunglewin (10. November 2017)

*AW: RAM Nicht ausgelagerter Pool im idle zu hoch und  führt zu Problemen?*

Merci beaucoup, jetzt fühle ich mich sehr dumm haha Der PC läuft wieder


----------



## HisN (10. November 2017)

*AW: RAM Nicht ausgelagerter Pool im idle zu hoch und  führt zu Problemen?*

hehe. Das ist das wichtigste.


----------

